# 

## szklanka75

Witam  :smile: 
A ja zaczynam w tym roku budowe domku  :smile: 
Juz sie nie moge doczekac az powstanie  :smile:

----------


## Stermaj

A poczytałeś forum i wiesz jak pilnować wykonawców, aby być zadowolonym po skończonej robocie? A może budujesz sam z kielnią w ręce.

----------

